# a RIVER runs through it.......... NEW PICS



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

well... first thanks to everyone and their help with choosing filtration.....

I have cuurently on my 200g 8'x27"x18"

pro clear wet/dry 400 with mag drive 12 -- 1200 GPH

Fx5 -- 900 GPH

2 emp 400's -- 800 GPH (total)

404 -- 370 GPH

seastorm bed filter 300 GPH

204 -- 200 GPH

and power head ac 901 -- 900 GPH

so total......... 3770 GPH







with power head 4670 GPH

the fx5 and pro clear wet dry are new. When can i safely remove other filters?

Which ones shoud i keep ?

I was gonna go with 2 emp 400's and the Wet dry and maybe the smaller canister.....

your two cents please


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

now that's alot of filtration

great job on the tank whats going in it?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Really man, unless you cant stand the sound - I would personly keep them all.

I had 1400 gph filters only on my 55 gallon tank. You got nothing on me









I belive in good clean water - so i say keep them all.

then again - you dont say how large the tank is.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

boba fett said:


> Really man, unless you cant stand the sound - I would personly keep them all.
> 
> I had 1400 gph filters only on my 55 gallon tank. You got nothing on me
> 
> ...


200g


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

What is that power head connected 2?


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

Coolest 200G I've ever seen. Big footprint. Amen to keeping them all, never too much filtration. I had two Fluval 404s and two Penguin 400s on my 135G. Still not enough filtration for 6 Pacus and other big fish. Now I have them in a 721G stock tank with 4 Fluval 404s and I need more (always fighting high nitrates).


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Deaner said:


> What is that power head connected 2?


nothing,,, its just blowing............

actually there are two........ the one on the left of the tank is blowing and the other is hooked up to my bed filter........


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

is it gonna add alot to the electric bill?


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

bLuShiZzLe said:


> is it gonna add alot to the electric bill?


well... i only added the fx5 and the proclear 400 wet/dry


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

THIS IS VERY LOUD!! the wet/dry is very loud,,,,,,,

i was gonna get two more for my smaller tanks but...............


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jesus christ filtration freak!

I've heard that wet drys are loud compared to other filters. Thats the one reason why I love cannister filters.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i've heard of people getting foam rubber and fastening it to the inside of their stand to dampen the noise. commercial noise deadeners are quite expensive, but foam rubber aint too bad...hey, its a thought


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

When you say loud, how is it loud? If it's a gurgling toilet like noise, you have air in the system and once you remove it it will quiet down.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

zombietime said:


> When you say loud, how is it loud? If it's a gurgling toilet like noise, you have air in the system and once you remove it it will quiet down.


yea! can you tell us how it is loud??? becuase i have a wet/dry sump myself and it nice a queit. no nois at all.

but yea! i diffinetly agree with piraya shoal in your set up.

nice look set up btw.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

the sound is louder than all the filters and the other tanks combined

its the overflow box where the water is siphoning............


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> THIS IS VERY LOUD!! the wet/dry is very loud,,,,,,,
> 
> i was gonna get two more for my smaller tanks but...............


It should not be loud. If you have noise where the water is syphoning, add a T so that air can escape after it syphoned over the peak of the J tube. Or there are other ways, but this is definitely a fixable problem, and is very common.

NOTE: Ive used this solution, but I forgot that my tank was drilled, so it may not work in your application.


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

Try this link for some ideas to quiet down the overflow.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtop...t=loud+overflow


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> When you say loud, how is it loud? If it's a gurgling toilet like noise, you have air in the system and once you remove it it will quiet down.


yea! can you tell us how it is loud??? becuase i have a wet/dry sump myself and it nice a queit. no nois at all.

but yea! i diffinetly agree with piraya shoal in your set up.

nice look set up btw.








[/quote]
wut kind do you have?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet tank man... and alot of filtration


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Well i guess you can never have to much filtration. If you want to take some off I would use your best judgement cause you are the only one who knows what equipment you have works best since every filter works different from one person to the next.


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)

nice tank


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

bLuShiZzLe said:


> When you say loud, how is it loud? If it's a gurgling toilet like noise, you have air in the system and once you remove it it will quiet down.


yea! can you tell us how it is loud??? becuase i have a wet/dry sump myself and it nice a queit. no nois at all.

but yea! i diffinetly agree with piraya shoal in your set up.

nice look set up btw.








[/quote]
wut kind do you have?
[/quote]

they are listed at the top of the thread,,,

the new ones are the FX5 by fluvol...... I like this very much but by the time you fill with media it costs around $360........

the Pro Clear 400 wet/dry is VERY nice but much louder.... its quieted down some...I think it seemed so loud cause the overflow box is right next to my tv and i was having to turn up the volume..... but I love them both....


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

NISE SETUP


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Your tank is as beautiful as always. What made you get rid of the sand? Did you not have a bunch of pirayas already, what happened to them?

Also i would keep all your filters running for one month. Then imho i would keep the wet/dry and the canmnisters. When i just added my proclear aqutics 75 wet/dry to my 113 i did this and i had no problems. Plus i went planted so it helped with the water agitation. Kept the wet/dry and my eheim 2213. But then my tank busted a leak so i now have them on my 75.

Edit:

Also i just saw that you still have your heater in the tank. I would take it the polishing block out from your wet/dry (i did this) and put it in there. Check this out i have my heater and my uv out of site and don't have to worry about my fish getting burned:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

bLuShiZzLe said:


> When you say loud, how is it loud? If it's a gurgling toilet like noise, you have air in the system and once you remove it it will quiet down.


yea! can you tell us how it is loud??? becuase i have a wet/dry sump myself and it nice a queit. no nois at all.

but yea! i diffinetly agree with piraya shoal in your set up.

nice look set up btw.








[/quote]
wut kind do you have?
[/quote]

i have a 55g wet/dry sump....with overflow syphon 1200 gph and Via Aqua 3900,+ (2) emperor 400+ 660 power head for filteration in my 180g


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

killerbee said:


> Your tank is as beautiful as always. What made you get rid of the sand? Did you not have a bunch of pirayas already, what happened to them?
> 
> Also i would keep all your filters running for one month. Then imho i would keep the wet/dry and the canmnisters. When i just added my proclear aqutics 75 wet/dry to my 113 i did this and i had no problems. Plus i went planted so it helped with the water agitation. Kept the wet/dry and my eheim 2213. But then my tank busted a leak so i now have them on my 75.
> 
> ...


thanks thats what i was looking for with this post.....

do i need both heaters in there or just one?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i put 1 250watt in my 55g sump.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

more organized, put heaters in sump,,,


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

> Dr Exum Posted May 12 2006, 06:12 PM
> QUOTE(killerbee @ May 11 2006, 03:11 AM)
> thanks thats what i was looking for with this post.....
> do i need both heaters in there or just one?


Your welcome







Can't tell from your pics but as big as your tank is i would put two if you have the space. That way one heater does not have to work as hard if you had two. Love your tank


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome looking tank


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

What happened to your rhom?
I thought that was his tank.

Any ways, I think that is too much current and water movement.
If I were you, I would still keep everything but down size the W&D pump.
W&D gets more efficient with slow flow. With 1200gph, all you're doing is getting the gas exchange only and not much bio-chem reaction. I would get a pump with enough head while distributing the spray area to cover all of the bio-balls.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Round Head said:


> What happened to your rhom?
> I thought that was his tank.
> 
> Any ways, I think that is too much current and water movement.
> ...


he moved upstairs to a smaller 120g...

yea i will not be altering that wet/dry as the pump was over $100 and i cannot return it ... thanx for your 2 cents though...

how is the Irritan?

you got any surplus Pygos?


----------



## miltonfool (May 12, 2006)

Nice tank. I love the length. I would say you may want to just put the fish in and see how they do. I have overfiltered all my tanks through the years and you will know if it is too much by watching the fish. If they are always swimming and then resting in dead spots then you may need to reduce the current some. I think for the length of this tank you have a perfect amount of filter. For those that may not know it the Emperor 400 really is designed to now cause a lot of "Current" in the tank. It just moves the top half of the water mostly. I love them. I use one on my 180 for that little dust crap that is always hanging out in the tank. Keeps it crystal clear. So two of them on a 200G should work great. All the other filters can help with bio load.

Again GREAT LOOKING TANK. I want to go over 200G on my next setup. (HEHE A dream of course but how else can you have fun if you don't dream)


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Dr Exum said:


> What happened to your rhom?
> I thought that was his tank.
> 
> Any ways, I think that is too much current and water movement.
> ...


he moved upstairs to a smaller 120g...

yea i will not be altering that wet/dry as the pump was over $100 and i cannot return it ... thanx for your 2 cents though...

how is the Irritan?

you got any surplus Pygos?
[/quote]

OK, great to hear you still have that nice rhom.
Your Ex-Irritan will most likely be shipped out to a new lucky owner this week.
I hate to do it but I am very desperate for his tank space to house my new hybrid worth 5 times more. Maybe in the future I am going to do an irritan shoal in a planted environment.

I do have 3 extra tank breed reds around 5 inches. In my opinion they are OK but honestly not as nice as the super reds. And I wouldn't want you to own them since I don't consider them top notch. Have you considered caribes and wild reds? I sure love those pirayas when you had them in that tank in the past. Maybe do some more pirayas?


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

If that wet/dry is too loud for you just crank up that powered sub woofer next to it and you wont hear it anymore


----------

